# Tail lights



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

Could anyone tell me if there is an aftermarket for clear tail lights for the 1998 200sx model. I have been breaking my head and spending a lit of time researching for this, but I have not had any luck. I am sure there has to be something out there.

Could someone let me know on this.

Thanks, Marcello


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I have never heard of any after market tails for the 200sx. Just like black them out of candy apple red the yellow. Both options would look better than any altezza you could find...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There are no aftermarket tails available for the B14 200SX.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

MARCPOSADA said:


> Could anyone tell me if there is an aftermarket for clear tail lights for the 1998 200sx model.


I guess you'll have to resort to Do it yourself (DIY) projects to modify those tails


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

*Really?*

There has to be something out there for this type of car. Has anyone tried the ones for the sentra, same year. Do they fit? is there any mods that i would have to do to them in order to fit my car?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

MARCPOSADA said:


> There has to be something out there for this type of car. Has anyone tried the ones for the sentra, same year. Do they fit? is there any mods that i would have to do to them in order to fit my car?


sentra tails are completly different and would not fit the lines at all (long and they bend) they dont make any tails for the 200sx the best thing to do is to tint them black. clears and altezzas/ or euros what ever their called look like hell and the altezza should be the only car that has them


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> sentra tails are completly different and would not fit the lines at all (long and they bend) they dont make any tails for the 200sx the best thing to do is to tint them black. clears and altezzas/ or euros what ever their called look like hell and the altezza should be the only car that has them



How would I go about getting them tint black. I'm not too good with cosmetic mods. Perfoprmance is a different story


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

MARCPOSADA said:


> How would I go about getting them tint black. I'm not too good with cosmetic mods. Perfoprmance is a different story


you could use this 
below is a pic of irontom's car and he used VHT NIGHT-SHADES







its a sentra but you get the idea. basecoat is night shades then clear over top







same car but at night (only the driving lights thats not even the highes for when the brake is on)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but personally i would use this far before i sprayed my tails with that. it is a "sticker" more or less so you can take it off and still have that perfect gloss to the lens, you dont need to clear coat it, and its no perminent. also with the spray you need to be good at the rattle can because it can pool up and cause spots at night (look at the left lens in the night shot, you can see alittle bit of were the spray got to thick) and if you mess up you need to sand it off with 400grit, then use 1000 to smooth out the 400.........alot of work :thumbdwn: with the vht its a gamble, with the tint meh all you lose is a few bucks if you dont like it but it looks real nice and the gloss is good too :thumbup:


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

That website does not even offer films for the B-14, 200sx or Sentra. Only the B-15 Sentra, and SE-R.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

nismotuner said:


> That website does not even offer films for the B-14, 200sx or Sentra. Only the B-15 Sentra, and SE-R.


Thanks. I do appreciate it a lot. Too bad they don't make the clear lenses.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nismotuner said:


> That website does not even offer films for the B-14, 200sx or Sentra. Only the B-15 Sentra, and SE-R.


they offer sheets that you can cutout your self :thumbup: all you need to do is cut out a piece alittle to big then put it on and trim it when everythings good to go not hard :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe autozone can order blackout tail light covers. But they only look good on black cars.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I believe autozone can order blackout tail light covers. But they only look good on black cars.


oh thats right! they make those covers for the 200sx. yea get those if you dont want the hassle of triming that film, i think they look good on silver too. but not red/blue any color


----------

